# Audio in OS X



## Josev Best (Sep 13, 2000)

Need info on the state of audio on OS X:

 - MIDI
 - Digital Audio recording
 - Analog in/out

Anyone with info?


----------



## marin (Sep 19, 2000)

IT's a bit quirky. I don't think that's very stable now.
I have problems even with standard audio out (you have to play some sound on internal speakers before turning external speakers on).


----------



## Marcel (Sep 19, 2000)

I am also having problems with audio.  OSX was installed on an iMAC SE.  The first obvious problems are absolutely no audio.  I played with the settings but not luck.  I also could not log onto the internet or retrieve my email or use Sherlock.   In addition, printing on my  LaserWriter 12-640 resulted in legal size only.  And classic environment was unstable and could not maintain the old desktop.

Its only been a few hours since the installation, but these are the first few problems I have encountered.  Otherwise, the OS seems stable and easy to use.

If anyone has any suggestions I would greatly appreciate it.

Marcel


----------



## garretwp (Sep 19, 2000)

Marcel what oyu do in classic is turn your extensions to the macos 9 basics. There are extensions on your os that might not work with classic right at this moment. It should help your problem. I had the same problem and turned most of my extensions off. Now i am always using classic.


----------



## 35hz (Sep 23, 2000)

I have not had any trouble with Audio in OS X.  The Apple CD player has been a bit untrustworthy but, all in all, everything has been working well.  I can't wait for OS X and Pro Tools 5 to be on the same page.


----------



## jerseypoof (Sep 26, 2000)

I attended WWDC and took many notes on the audio sessions. If anyone would like a copy of my notes, please e-mail me.

Where we are NOW (OS 9):
16 bit, Stereo, 44.1KHz, constant and variable bit-rate formats, growing use of native processing, loose synchronization model.

What's coming in OS X:
24-bit (integer), 32-bit (floating point), 5.1, 11.2 and bigger surround sound modes, 96KHz and higher sampling, more complex encoding, more native processing, hardware acceleration, tight synchronization (over network and with SMPTE).

Audio/MIDI is DRASTICALLY changed from OS 9, but it's going to be worth it.  The guys that wrote OMS (Opcode/Open Music System and Studio Vision Pro) are now working to build the OS X audio subsystem which will include superior audio and MIDI support (built in, OS level sequencing, synchronization and software synthesis too - using G4 Velocity Engine!!!).


----------



## ericmurphy (Sep 27, 2000)

I've noticed that OS X uses .AIFF files for system alert sounds. OS 9 and earlier used "sound" files, whatever format that is (it's the format that SimpleSound uses). I tried dragging some of the cool system alert sounds I'd created myself out of the system file on my 7200 running OS 8.6 and copying them into the appropriate folder in my OS X install, but of course OS X didn't recognize the format. Is there some cheap, convenient method of converting sound files to .AIFF files so I can use them for system alerts?


----------



## pcurtner (Sep 27, 2000)

ericmurphy- try SoundApp 2.7.2, it converts just about any sound file format out there.  In OS 9, convert your extra sounds into AIFFs, then in OS X copy them over to your X partition..

You should be able to find it at Tucows.

-pwc


----------



## UrbanTurban (Oct 2, 2000)

Hey! Really folks!  Why is there NO real info (official and detailed) on the audio capabilities of Mac OS X? Or is it only I who have missed all the "juicy" stuff?


----------



## Mc Mas (Oct 2, 2000)

> _Originally posted by UrbanTurban _
> *Hey! Really folks!  Why is there NO real info (official and detailed) on the audio capabilities of Mac OS X? Or is it only I who have missed all the "juicy" stuff? *



Maybe they aint sure yet. I really hope we will get killer sound with dolby prologic/digital and all other gooddies.

Creative talked about not being able to use all of the thing on there SB live card in MacOS classic. But that they would in MacOS X. Hope we will get support for many speakers and awesome 3D sound.

[Edited by Mc Mas on 10-02-2000 at 04:19 AM]


----------



## LunaMorena (Oct 8, 2000)

i'm actually getting some strange audio behavior under my iMac under X... External speakers, I hear the startup chime no problem and then once X loads I have no sound at all.  Unplug the externals, internal speakers work fine.  Headphone jack works fine.  Now for the really odd one... plug the external speakers in, then plug something into the headphone jack, and all of a sudden the external speakers work.


----------



## Pascal (Oct 8, 2000)

Huh ?!  Maybe anormality is the curse of the strong ??? 

<FONT SIZE=-2>(P.S. just in case : this is only a joke.)</FONT>


----------



## aarontrip (Oct 14, 2000)

Something I have noticed with OSX and sound... on my rev. a bondi imac the sound through those crappy little bassless external speakers (no offence apple) the sound actually sounded a little better then it did from the past operating systems, it seemed to be a lot more clear, crisp and I could faintly hear some bass, I was amazed.  I don't know what that means, but I just thought I would bring it up.  also, I have problems with any sound at all sometimes, I just plug headphones in and unplug them and I can hear sound, that doesnt happen to me too often though.  peace ow


----------

